# Overheating with plow on...



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

:angry: 
I have quite a dilema. I got a job with a company near Vail, CO and they are going to show me the ropes. It's going to be my first season and I am looking forward to it.
The catch is that I am in Minnesota and have to drive my truck out there by Nov. 1st. I can't drive on the freeway for more than 15 - 20 minutes before I start overheating because the plow is blocking the air to the radiator. Before you guys start teasing the newbie, I have to say that I know the truck isn't meant to drive long distances with the plow on. I can't fit the blade in the back and still put my topper on, and fit the few belongings I am going to be bringing.
I am wondering if you guys have any ideas on how I can get more air to the radiator without running the blade 4 inches off the ground.
I have a 1,000 mile trip and I don't want to have to drive it going 45mph.

I have a 1978 Chevy K20 with 350/quadrajet combo. 8.5mpg but I am determined  

Thanks for your help,
Robert


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

You could add an electric fan, or bigger radaitor, but more than likely since you cant take the plow off you will probabbly end up driving with the plow low to the ground.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Rent a trailer to tow the plow and perhaps a few other belongings.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

If you're running in the straight position, try angling it full to one side. This will let more air to the radiator.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I would try to angle the plow (suggest angling it to the right) but not all the way to right, because you should also try to lower the plow down some to allow some air to flow through the radiator. If you angle the plow all the way to one side, and really lower the blade, the bottom corner of blade could catch the pavement if you run over a bump. Just keep the lower part of corner at least 4" high. That should help with that overheating problem you are having.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

i'd have to agree with plowking a trailer might be the best way to go especially if you dont want to run the plow low to the ground. If you decide to go the trailer way you might check somewhere like tractor supply atleast up here they run 4' X8" trailers for a few hundred dollars. last time i rented a u-hall trailer it cost me about what i would have spent to buy one. and in your case you would have to figure on the cost to get it there and back. and which one would be cheaper. but if you dont want to spend the money on a trailer then just run it low and angled.

seth


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

What about taking the a-frame off so you can fit the plow in the back of the truck.I'ts not that hard to do.


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Half Trippin*

Just a thought, If you release some tension or remove the trip springs and somehow block the blade in about the half tripped position and secure it maybe with a chain and binder it would lower the top of the plow without putting the cutting edge much lower.
It would transfer a little weight farther foreward but would be easy to test drive around home to see how it handles.
Sounds like a fun trip.
Hyperpack


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

What about an air-foil? Does anybody on here run one? They seem like they would do what they are designed to. What do you guys think? I am pondering on making one for the Blizzard, just incase.


----------



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I would like to know more about the air foil. I considered having one built but I don't think I have enough time.

I do angle the blade when I have it up, and it helps some. I am wondering if anyone is familiar with the laws regarding how low you can have the blade when driving. I'm sure with a little research I could find out but thought I would try.

I also like the idea of loosening a couple of the springs and then trying to tie down the blade to change the angle.

You guys have given me a lot of good ideas and I appreciate it. I have just enough money to get an apartment once I get out there so I am trying to stay away from buying or renting a trailer but I might have to do it.

My other option is to find somewhere up here to store the blade since I will be using their equipment when I get out there.

This is a great site though. Keep up the good work


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

If you dont need your blade then i would definatly recomend just finding somewhere to store it where your at its alot less hassle than having to tote it around with you seeing as your not even going to need it


----------



## Little Jay (Dec 12, 2001)

take the a-frame off and lug it in the back.
otherwise, i did do something years back and should have developed it, patented it,and called it an air foil...
go to your harware store, buy a few feet of clothes dryer 4 inch shinny, bendable tubing and some zip ties. zip tie two peices to your plow headlights and bend them down and back to your radiator, and zip tie the back end of the tubing to your grill in front of the radior. cold air that flows over your blade, near the blade lights, passes thru the tubing and right into your radiator..if you secure it enough it will hold up for a long time.. i ran it on two trucks for a few years and it works well.
or take it apart, thro it in yur bed and get better mpg.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

why not carry it down in the weeds? I'm not sure how many will admit to it, but if you ever bump the controller and release your blade at 55mph you'd probably be suprised at how little of an impact it is. Granted, if it were to happen it the split second that it hits there was an expansion joint or something- no good. Enough of my shortcomings.

If you just try to gradually work it down lower and lower, sooner or later you'll hit a big bump and get a *tap* out of it... too low! I found that my chevy 2500 would carry the plow at 3" without any trouble- or ballast. 

Ive also heard that the older 'box' chevys for some reason work better with the blade turned one way but not the other... try- you might like it.

BTW- a blade hitting clean pavement at 55 in the dark is quite a light show- believe me!!


----------



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

LOL EZSNOW, my little girl bumped the joystick  and dropped the blade in the city. Loud, but no damage. I can run the plow at 3" but I know I'm going to get pulled over.

I like the idea of the dryer vent tubing and I'm going to give it a shot. The other option is to say :realmad: it all and just drive the Blazer out there. I'd like to have a back up truck just in case the other two break, but I'll figure out a way to deal with it.

The idea I had for an air foil was to take a two foot wide piece of metal that's as long as the blade, have it curved so it catches the air off the blade and angles it back to the radiator. Bolt it onto the top of the plow and there you go.

Paint sucks, but I tried to sketch it. Not sure if the file is attaching but I tried.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

Glad to see someone else admit to sharing my misfortune!

I think full-width is way overkill. We need air, but not to the headlights. And if it curls down in front of the blade, it will block its own airflow. You need to grab fresh air from above the plow and direct it into the radiator.

An aerodynamic engineer I'm not, but I'd guess that the air coming off the plow is either swirling to the side of the truck or the hood, but creating a void/vacuum/not enough air in front of the grille. If you stop that upward flow with a flat piece of sheet angled slightly down to the back, you should get cool.

Blizzard has a manufactured airfoil for their plows that looks pretty simple. 

How bout a hitch rack from northern tool?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

How about just a rubber deflector? Worked for me.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Hell dude, if you don't need it out there, I'd leave it here somewhere... Don't look at me, though. The wife would kill me.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

When I was at the dealer getting my plow installed, the Snoway rep was there; this was in September - mid 70's for temperatures.

He was driving a truck with the plow assembly on, but just the moldboard off, so he still have the moldboard frame, etc on (almost as though he had a super clear moldboard on it).

That may be one option - if you can/want to take the moldboard off and just carry that in the back.


----------



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm surprised there have been so many responses. I thought you guys would just laugh at the newbie and leave it at that. It's nice to see people willing to help.

I bought some flexible vent tubing and I'm going to give that a shot tonight to see if I can get enough air in there. If it doesn't work, you guys have offered some great suggestions.

What's this hitch rack at Northern Tool? I've never heard of one but I know how to get there.

Thanks again you guys and I hope you have a great season in MN this year.

But for me, it's two more days and a wake up before D-Day (start out to Colorado.)


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

*over heating*

i like the idear of the dryer vent tubing just like ram induction for a plow!! good thinking on your part!!!! Campi!!!!!


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

hitch racks aren't a new idea- you can get them at northern, fleet farm, and just about any trailer or rv store. Northern or Mills Fleet Farm would probably be cheaper. It's a rack that just goes in your reciever hitch. You'd have to check out weight capacitys and stuff though. I have to agree with the idea of leaving it behind if you won't use it, though.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i think the racks only good for 500lbs
the blade may be heavier than that

sell it before you go 
if you need one later buy one





cardoctor


----------



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, I have to thank Campi for a good idea, unfortunately I didn't reinforce the tubing with duct tape so as I was driving down 94 last night I heard this slapping behind me. I was wondering why people were giving me so much room and when I looked back I saw the reason. I had too much slack in one of the "air foils" and it ripped off one end, tore all the plastic so there was just this uncoiled, 30ft piece of wire slapping under the back and swinging all over. Had to pull over and tear it off, but I gave it a shot.

I think my mind is made up. The blade stays here. 

Doing some looking over of the truck last night and noticed that my radiator is offering me a gift... Nice swirley creamy liquid mixed in with the coolant. So, the radiator's shot and I have to throw a new one in. They aren't hard at all but I didn't want to spend my time and money one that.

For anybody in the Twin Cities area, Apex Radiator right off of 35E and Pennsylvania sell remanufactured radiators for right around $100. Best deal I've found and I've gotten three of them from them (for three different vehicles). Never a complaint from me.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

thats probaly your best bet to leave it there... becides ya wouldnt want to burn that new radiator up on the way there...


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by robhampton1 _
> *Doing some looking over of the truck last night and noticed that my radiator is offering me a gift... Nice swirley creamy liquid mixed in with the coolant. So, the radiator's shot and I have to throw a new one in. They aren't hard at all but I didn't want to spend my time and money one that.
> *


Is it a milky brown color ? Maybe it's more than the rad ? Like a head gasket or something.It could also be the trans cooler in the rad leaking,but it would be much darker in color.

Might want to check into it further before heading off on your trip.


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

> I had too much slack in one of the "air foils" and it ripped off one end, tore all the plastic so there was just this uncoiled, 30ft piece of wire slapping under the back and swinging all over. Had to pull over and tear it off, but I gave it a shot.


Yeah, but did it stay cool? 

Rob, what part of the cities do you live in? MN visitors seem pretty rare 'round these parts.


----------



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

For the next two days, I'm in St. Paul (1 block away from the corner of Grand and Cleveland). I've been here since early 2001. I've seen a few people on here from MN, but you're right. Not too many. Any chance you're interested in a blade and A-frame EZSnow?


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

nope, I just put money down on a new rig for my truck. 

I live in Inver Grove Heights.

Good Luck out west!


----------



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Well, today is D-Day. I head out on my journey to CO tonight. I had my truck looked at and got the thumbs up. Turns out I was just being a moron with the radiator issue. I was working on it late one night and used a flashlight to check the coolant. It is pretty dirty, but nothing major. There's no tranny fluid leak and I'm not going through any coolant so my mechanic doesn't think it's the head gasket. I'll just keep my fingers crossed that the truck makes it.

Thanks again for the advice everyone and once I get there I'm sure I will be on with more questions. I'm glad I found such a good resource on here.

Good luck with the coming season,


----------



## Plow Babe (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, Rob made it, arrived today. I would like to officially welcome him to our team. Even though he is new to plowing, I can tell he will fit right in: He stopped at the GM dealer for some minor repairs to his truck today, and while he waited, he logged onto PlowSite! I take that as a good sign . . .


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

*over heating*

glad to hear he made it, ok good luck, push that snow!!!!! Campi !!!!!!!


----------



## robhampton1 (Sep 8, 2003)

lol, I haven't been on here in a while but I just saw that Karen updated this thread. I'm having a blast out here and the only problem I ran into on the way out here was burning through a set of spark plug wires. Had to sell the old beast, but the truck did what it needed to (minus the blade  ). 

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## maximus (Feb 10, 2004)

If you want to fix this long term Put a side by side smaller set of electric fans or on full size electric fan and remove your factory fan. This is very simple takes maybe an hour at the most and helps in more than one way. By removing the factory fan you can gain anywhere from 5 to 25 horse power and actually flow more air through your radiator by using the electrics. I would also recommend a fan thermostat this will allow you to in line your power source and not rely on a toggle switch for the fan (can be easy to forget to turn it on and off). Total cost of this modification is about 100-150 dollars. Well worth the money and very simple with these older trucks.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

JMO but a electric fan isnt the fix. it wont flow the air a properly set up clutch fan will and I dont believe you will relize 25 HP but there is some gain. 

I've ran electric fans but not for HP reasons and not for added cooling because its really not there(unless your a serious racer and scraping for a few extra HP). JMO


----------



## jbrow1 (Mar 9, 2004)

1000 miles with the plow on? That would suck. I'd say take the topper off, throw the plow in the back, there ya go. Or put the plow in the back, then put the topper on. Plowing with a topper sucks bad. I've done it. For a bit. It got thrown against a tree real fast!!


----------



## rtp (Jan 14, 2005)

*overheating*

Sorry but your ideas have already been invented ,By the coooler the airfoil is a copy and will not be around long.

FROM ADMINISTRATION - YOU ARE NOT PERMITTED TO SELL YOUR PRODUCTS UNLESS YOU ARE A DEALER POSTING SPECIFICALLY IN THE DEALER FORUM.


----------



## rtp (Jan 14, 2005)

robhampton1 said:


> :angry:
> I have quite a dilema. I got a job with a company near Vail, CO and they are going to show me the ropes. It's going to be my first season and I am looking forward to it.
> The catch is that I am in Minnesota and have to drive my truck out there by Nov. 1st. I can't drive on the freeway for more than 15 - 20 minutes before I start overheating because the plow is blocking the air to the radiator. Before you guys start teasing the newbie, I have to say that I know the truck isn't meant to drive long distances with the plow on. I can't fit the blade in the back and still put my topper on, and fit the few belongings I am going to be bringing.
> I am wondering if you guys have any ideas on how I can get more air to the radiator without running the blade 4 inches off the ground.
> ...


 CALL THEM BEFORE YOU GO


----------



## rtp (Jan 14, 2005)

EZSnow said:


> Yeah, but did it stay cool?
> 
> Rob, what part of the cities do you live in? MN visitors seem pretty rare 'round these parts.


 RTP I LIVE UP BY CHISAGO LAKES AREA WHERES THE SNOW


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

The snow is gone now. That post was in October 2003


----------



## rtp (Jan 14, 2005)

robhampton1 said:


> LOL EZSNOW, my little girl bumped the joystick  and dropped the blade in the city. Loud, but no damage. I can run the plow at 3" but I know I'm going to get pulled over.
> 
> I like the idea of the dryer vent tubing and I'm going to give it a shot. The other option is to say :realmad: it all and just drive the Blazer out there. I'd like to have a back up truck just in case the other two break, but I'll figure out a way to deal with it.
> 
> ...


 Look up patent number 5;881,479 theres already that Idea you can get one for only 125.00 unless you think you can make one for for less good luck.


----------



## snowgm (Jan 24, 2005)

Relax, it doesn't look like anybody's trying to sell anything. I've seen the patent too... I didn't realize they were actually being sold, never seen one. Poke around the site a bit and you'll see that these guys fix their own problems more often than not. If the patent holder (you?) wants to go after some guy trying to get his plow down the highway than so be it.

This is one patent-crazy industry I've got to say. I've worked in a lot of different businesses, and have rarely had to be so paranoid about patents. Snow plows have been around for >80 years and they are still finding things to patent.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

snowgm said:


> This is one patent-crazy industry I've got to say. I've worked in a lot of different businesses, and have rarely had to be so paranoid about patents. Snow plows have been around for >80 years and they are still finding things to patent.


This whole country is patent crazy... I looked at that patent of his, and I cannot believe that it was even passed. Granted it is a good Idea, and all, but come on what is really original about it?? It looks like he took some rectangular duct work, and attached it to a plow... What is so unique about that??? The whole ideas of patents was to protect an inventor of something truly unique, not it is more a way to make a sales pitch... "Buy my product it's patented"... Lets face it is the patent office was not flooded with patents applications for countless products where someone is just trying to make an easy buck, items like this would just be thrown out...


----------

